

Show HN: Email Signature Generator - rk0567
http://signature-maker.net/email-signature

======
Fastidious
I really dislike this type of things, I prefer plain text on email, HTML adds
bloat to an otherwise small email. The site, and end result, though, looks
nice!

If your service becomes known at work (a university) I will have to block it;
my users (faculty, that is) will swarm it like bees to a hive. :-)

~~~
gm
OMG, you got the username right.

Talk about getting a stomachache from stuff other people eat. But, whatever
:-)

~~~
DanBC
Signatures attract attention.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt.fan.warlord](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt.fan.warlord)

> alt.fan.warlord is a Usenet newsgroup dedicated to the dissection and
> flaming of signature files (sigs) used in other Usenet groups. The newsgroup
> was best-known during the early and mid-1990s, and can no longer be
> considered active. In its time, it was a notable "underground" Internet
> phenomenon.

> For the most part, alt.fan.warlord targeted sigs that violated a principle
> of Usenet netiquette known as the McQuary limit — i.e., the rule that a sig
> should be less than 80 columns wide (preferably 72 or less), and no longer
> than four lines. This limit kept Usenet messages reasonably short,
> conserving bandwidth, and ensured that an 80-column terminal — the most
> common display type — could display the sig properly without text wrapping
> to the following lines. The McQuary limit, sometimes referred to as the "McQ
> limit" and often misspelled "McQuarry," was named after George F. McQuary, a
> frequent contributor to alt.fan.warlord.

------
feld
Email should be plaintext

You should add a way to generate a plaintext signature that looks nice

~~~
rk0567
Thanks for suggestion. Added to TODO.

~~~
feld
Cool, a plaintext sig generator would be very welcome

~~~
Fastidious

      -- 
      The Feld
      HackerNews Extraordinaire
      the_feld@feldfields.org
      "Growing Turnips, one at a time!"
    

There, all set! :-)

~~~
DanBC
it's dash dash space!

Outlook Express had a bug for years where it would correctly add the signature
seperator, but then strip whitespace and strip the trailing space.

Usenet used to hate it.

~~~
Fastidious
I added the space, I believe HN trimmed it.

------
hlidotbe
Hosting images on dropbox might be an issue. Maybe you should use data url so
the signature is "self-hosted".

------
meeper16
What if Richard Stallman wants to contact me?

